# Giant hooked marlin sinks fishing boat- pics



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...inks+a+fishing+boat+well+something+like+that/

A fisherman off Panama was battling a huge black marlin when the battle took a turn for the worse. The fish sank the boat.

Or as Marlin Magazine put it on its Facebook post, "Marlin Wins!"

Not all the details are in, but apparently the captain began backing down on the huge fish, a common practice in big-game fishing when a fish is taking line. He puts the boat in reverse to chase the fish.

One commenter on Marlin Magazine's Facebook post who apparently had some knowledge of the incident said that the captain fell as he was backing down on the fish at full throttle. The boat took on too much water and, finally, there was no correcting the situation.

Marlin Magazine reported that the boat went to the bottom of the sea and everybody on board was rescued by the photo boat. And, of course, the fish got away.

More photos as the boat sinks and the fish continues to jump:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sounds like the Captain sank the boat. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Always wondered why this didnt happen more often!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol at least all are safe


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

ESOX said:


> Sounds like the Captain sank the boat.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I don't think that a 1500 pound fish pulling the back of the boat helped all that much.


----------

